# CPU Übersicht



## zyclop (13. September 2006)

Salut miteinander, ich habe ein Problem welches aber nicht Hardware oder Software basiert. Haha ich muss eine kleine Arbeit über Prozessoren machen. Kann mir jemand die momentan neueren Tech. Beschreiben/Erklären? Ich meine jedoch nur Intel also,

- Xeon
- Centrino
- Mobile
- Dual Core
bla
bla
bla
Ich kenne nicht alle...Ich wäre sehr dankbar, weil ich da keinen schimmer und überhaupt keinen Überblick habe.


----------



## Iceripper (13. September 2006)

Hu,

Natürlich musst du die Core 2 Duo dazu nehmen.
haben die Pentium Architektur jetzt ein für für alle mal abgelöst.
Und nutzen jetzt alle die effizientere "Core" Architektur.

Desktop Version --> Conroe
Mobile Version --> Merom
Server Version --> Woodcrest

Vieleicht würde ich noch den Pentium M dazu nehmen, da dieser auf dem Mobil Bereich sehr erfolgreich war, was nicht zuletzt an dem Markenname "Centrino" lag, mit dem das Packet aus CPU, Chipsatz und WLAN-Modul gemeint war.

Und Intes Hyper Threading Technologie (ab P IV) mit der 2 Prozessor Kerne emuliert wurden, was damals einen ganz guten Geschwindigkeitsvorsprung geboten hat, wenn man 2 Programme parallel ausführte.

Auch Intels EMT 64 Technologie, was der Pendant zum Athlon 64 war, finde ich erwähnenswert.


Genauere Beschreibungen, würden meinen derzeitigen Zeitplan sprengen.

Einfach ma bei http://www.heise.de
http://www.golem.de
http://www.zdnet.de
http://www.wikipedia.de

nach den Prozessornamen oder nach Core2Duo oder Core suchen.

Ich hoffe es konnte dir etwas helfen.

Mfg Andy


----------



## chmee (14. September 2006)

Das würde aber n langer Thread.. Außerdem ist  Dein Freund !

Schau bitte selbst bei : 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_der_Mikroprozessoren_von_Intel
und
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86

mfg chmee


----------

